# Cutest photo you will ever see!



## Amber24 (Jan 17, 2008)

At least to me it is. 







This is Bruce, being Bruce.  He is so funny and cute.


----------



## photo_guy (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats a very cute picture of your dog.


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 17, 2008)

when i read the thread topic i thought it was going to be a pic of me 

cute dog.......great capture


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 17, 2008)

Heehee, what a cute pic indeed! Nice detail in that sweet little face


----------



## kundalini (Jan 17, 2008)

What a cute photo!  I love that "dog with a new bowl" look.

Sorry That One Guy, it was about me....*me*, I tell you!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 17, 2008)

I loled, I love when dogs have that, "what chu talking bout" face!


----------



## TCimages (Jan 18, 2008)

great shot


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 18, 2008)

looks funny and you certainly captured the right moment.

but not extremly cute to me. just consider it different taste


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 19, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> I loled, I love when dogs have that, "what chu talking bout" face!




LOL!!! i was wondering what that face was called


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 19, 2008)

Very cute subject and great capture. I love good animal portraits, so I love this one.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 19, 2008)

I had a pug named Tao, pleasant memories...  nice shot.

-Shea


----------



## Amber24 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Even funnier shot of Bruce


----------



## plentygood (Jan 20, 2008)

Amber24 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Even funnier shot of Bruce


 


Wow, that is definately one the best pictures of a dog I've ever seen.  I've always wanted a pug, but my mom despises them, so we compromised on a puggle last year.


----------



## alexkerhead (Jan 26, 2008)

Awwww, Bruce is adorable!

I love puggies.


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 28, 2008)

AWWWWWWWW I FELLOW PUG OWNER!!!!  Here is my baby, her name is Mya

here she is lounging 






Here we are taking a nap (yes she is in a pink hoodie, you know you love it 





And here is her mischief face


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 29, 2008)

am i alone here in thinking that pugs bear a striking resemblance to Ernest Borgnine?


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 29, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> am i alone here in thinking that pugs bear a striking resemblance to Ernest Borgnine?









:thumbup:


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL!!!! thanks for posting that. it made my point!!!!


----------



## just x joey (Jan 29, 2008)

hey, thats the kind of dog i want! lol


----------



## Nature's_viewfinder (Feb 6, 2008)

I like the second one! He's just chillin.


----------

